# Modelle 2004 // Mercury



## AnthonyXIV (4. September 2003)

**************************
Der Klassiker unter den Race Bikes hat, wie alle Modelle bei Bergwerk, einen großzügigen Reifen-Freiraum von 80 mm für die Verwendung von leichten, traktionsstarken und großvolumigen Reifen. Im Detail verbessert geht das Mercury ins Olympiajahr 2004!

**************************

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus


AnthonyXIV


----------



## Giebi (9. September 2003)

AnthonyXIV, könntest Du bitte hier noch die Preise für den Mercury Rahmen und die Komplettbikes posten? Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (9. September 2003)

Hi @ all, 

Preis Rahmen -  820,-
Ecco -  1.960,-
Endurance -  2.750,-
Race -  3.990,-


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## tomblume (15. September 2003)

Zuerst einmal ein Kompliment für den neuen Katalog. Wirklich Top.

Als glücklicher Mercury-Fahrer wundere ich mich, dass das neue Modell nur noch einen 27,2mm-Sattelstützdurchmesser hat. Die bisherige 31,6 mm-Stütze war auch bei weit ausgezogender Stütze und schwereren Fahrer schön steif. Die dünne Stütze belastet doch die KLemmung deutlich stärker.
Außerdem: Gibt es die Mercury-Modelle optional noch mit Cantisockeln?

Gruss, Tom


----------

